# English Premier League



## steveharris (Apr 25, 2014)

*English Premier League - Game 36*

Saturday, April 26

Southampton vs Everton, 0-2 -- 7:45 AM
Stoke City vs Tottenham, 2-2 -- 10:00 AM
Fulham vs Hull City, 1-0 -- 10:00 AM
Swansea City vs Aston Villa, 1-1 -- 10:00 AM
West Brom vs West Ham, 0-0 -- 10:00 AM
Man United vs Norwich City, 1-2 -- 12:30 PM

Sunday, April 27

Sunderland vs Cardiff City, 3-2 -- 7:00 AM
Liverpool vs Chelsea, 3-3 -- 9:05 AM
Crystal Palace vs Man City, 1-3 -- 11:10 AM

Monday, April 28

Arsenal vs Newcastle, 2-0 -- 3:00 PM


----------



## steveharris (Apr 28, 2014)

*English Premier League - Game 36 - Updated Result*







Only one more game to go!


----------



## steveharris (Apr 30, 2014)

*English Premier League - Game 36 - Updated Result*






We can see a lot of 0's here huh!


----------



## steveharris (May 2, 2014)

*English Premier League - Game 37*

Saturday, May 3

West Ham vs Tottenham, *1-2*
Man United vs Sunderland,* 1-1*
Stoke City vs Fulham, *3-2*
Swansea City vs Southampton, *0-2 *
Aston Villa vs Hull City,* 1-2*
Newcastle vs Cardiff City, *0-2*
Everton vs Man City, *2-2*

Sunday, May 4

Arsenal vs West Brom, *3-0*
Chelsea vs Norwich City, *3-0*

Monday, May 5

Crystal Palace vs Liverpool, *1-3*


----------



## steveharris (May 6, 2014)

*English Premier League - Game 38*

I think it is time and I believe we are almost ready for game week 38


----------



## steveharris (May 8, 2014)

The championship is not yet over but it is almost near. What happened to Liverpool is very predictable since they only had one point ahead from Man City.
Will they still be able to take it back or not?


----------



## steveharris (May 12, 2014)

The end has come to an end. Liverpool was close to getting the title but then Manchester City took their chance and won the Premier League title!
Congratulations Manchester City! There's always a next season for everyone..


----------



## steveharris (May 13, 2014)

To all the hard work done by the participants of this year's Premier League, Congratulations to you all!
Till next season!


----------

